# red security indicator light



## loulouwho (Jan 31, 2015)

2006 Sentra.Red security indicator light is flashing when car is off. Didn't do this till yesterday when my battery was boosted (car would try to turn over but not start), usually just a blue light at top of rearview mirror flashes. Both are flashing all the time when car is off now. Does this mean something?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It means the security system has detected a problem. Have the codes read.


----------

